# It came from deep within the fridge



## Battou (Nov 11, 2007)

Lol, Kids, gotta lov'em


----------



## spiritedwildfire (Nov 11, 2007)

lol thats cute


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, there are four of them in there now, I am half tempted to replace that one with a bigger one and see what happens when they open the fridge.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 12, 2007)

How funny 
And "Sierra Miguel"-Tortillas ... nothing more in there? (Not that I would know "Sierra Miguel"-Tortillas... ).


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh ther is plenty of other stuff in there (except butter witch I was looking for) but it just wasn't around the little guy.


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL how funny is that, my daughter likes to put fake spiders in the bathroom to hear me scream.


----------

